# Got into NYU Film and Berkeley Architecture. Advice?



## Cloudauteur (May 19, 2012)

Hey guys,

I'm new here, but I've been stalking the forums for a while. I just got into NYU Tisch for Film Production, and also got into UC Berkeley for Architecture. Undergraduate transfer.

Do any of you have any thoughts on what I should be doing in this situation? My parents are in the architecture business so I have connections there, but my real fervent passion is in Film (obviously). 

My question is, how is the undergraduate program? Would it be wise for me to go to NYU Film for undergrad, and then go to their graduate school? Would it be wise for me to get my Undergrad degree at Berkeley for Architecture and then apply for film school as a graduate student?

Living in NYC is actually a HUGE pro for me, I would not trade that for anything in the world. But, I've noticed that in the undergrad program they focus solely on short films, and I've been making short films for all my life. I feel like the only way to get into the industry is to make a kick-ass feature, and compete. 

ANY advice would be SO INCREDIBLY helpful. ANY links to pages you think I should read, anything. I'm at the crossroads of my life.


----------



## georgizdr (May 21, 2012)

It sounds like it would be an opportunity lost to go to NYU for undergrad film. My advice, and it's only based on the few paragraphs you posted so take it with a grain of salt, is to go with architecture at Berkeley.

I say this because from what you've shared you're not aiming at short film festivals and don't need to begin at A and B with filmmaking. In your situation I would only consider film school at a graduate level. Do your undergrad in something more pragmatic and then shoot for film school. Plus, Antonioni came into filmmaking from architecture and I'm sure the other  members could give more examples. The visual culture you'll gain will undoubtedly buttress your film ambitions.

Instead of mixing with the crowd you should be looking for ways to differentiate yourself from the competition and architecture school is as great an option as any I could think of. Good luck.


----------



## DoNotUseRealName (May 26, 2012)

I'm in a similar situation, deciding between Berkeley and NYU film undergrad. I'm also a transfer. Have you been living in NYC before?


----------



## Willi (May 26, 2012)

Go to Berkley. You are still in California, are getting a real degree and can PA in your non-existant free time as an architecture student. Maybe during the summers if you have a light course load. You can always get an MFA after your undergrad. IMO if you are trying to break into the film industry you need to be in L.A.


----------

